# new business start up



## 11.11.18 (6 Dec 2005)

Can anyone tell me where is a good place/recommend a good book/ authority on where i can get info on how to set up a limited liability retail company in rural lreland??


----------



## Purple (6 Dec 2005)

Call FAS and/or your local county enterprise board. If you know an accountant he/she should be able to help.


----------



## fcl1 (6 Dec 2005)

Hi

I set up my company (IT consultancy) through a company called www.companysetup.ie  - they gave me info on how to get the name I wanted and practical info on the procedure etc - found them good.

good luck !

cheers


----------



## Humpback (6 Dec 2005)

fcl1 said:
			
		

> I set up my company (IT consultancy) through a company called www.companysetup.ie - they gave me info on how to get the name I wanted and practical info on the procedure etc - found them good.


 
Sticking with what I know, business name registrations, I wouldn't bother with a company such as above who are providing a service to register business names.

Why pay then [broken link removed], when you can go online to the Companies Registration Office, and do it yourself very simply for €20. This is a good example of RipOff Ireland.

There are many places that you can go for help in setting up and running companies - County Enterprise Boards, local Colleges and Institutes of Technologies, organisations such as Westbic on the western seaboard, and plenty of websites with free information with the correct search.

First port of call I would recommend to be your local Country Enterprise Manager/Office.


----------



## ATracey (27 May 2007)

Brian O'Kane has a good book.....Running a Business in Ireland...Oak tree Press....available in most good book shops as they say!

Use the County Enterprise Boards...they help beyond set-up with Mentors and such..

Good Luck!


----------



## RedStix (27 May 2007)

Thought [broken link removed] was a great information leaflet. Think the Vat threshold has changed since its publication, but a very informative piece of literature no less


----------



## MiGs (28 May 2007)

In regards to a new business startup. I'm just setting myself up as an IT contractor.
1. I wanted to know what is the best bank to open a business account with and the banks costs that I should watch out for. 
2. Is it better to have a seperate business a/c or just get my daily rate paid direct into my personal a/c. 

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Keentoinvest (28 May 2007)

Theres an expo on setting up a business in June in the RDS


----------



## RedStix (29 May 2007)

> I wanted to know what is the best bank to open a business account with


 
Ulster Bank recently launched a new package for start-ups consisting of a 5.95% interest rate on borrowings, free banking on transactions and unsecured loans of up to €30,000. Also includes free internet banking for three years and a Mastercard with the annual fee waived for the first year.

Bank of Ireland loan offer is slightly less. They will lend up to €25,000 unsecured against a property or assets. But at 5.9% its loan rate is slightly better. Also in contrast to Ulster Bank, its own free banking service is free in every respect, not just on transactions, but its free for just two years.



> Is it better to have a seperate business a/c or just get my daily rate paid direct into my personal a/c


 
I definately think its always better to have seperate bank accounts for personal and business use. 



> Theres an expo on setting up a business in June in the RDS


 
*The BT Small Business Show is Ireland’s premier event for anyone running an SME thinking of Starting a Business or Franchising in Ireland.

Show Dates & Times:

Friday 15th June 2007 from 2pm to 8pm
Saturday 16th June 2007 from 10am to 5.30pm
Register Online for Free Entry
see [broken link removed]

* I have no connection to the Small Business Show.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (29 May 2007)

MiGs said:


> In regards to a new business startup. I'm just setting myself up as an IT contractor.
> 1. I wanted to know what is the best bank to open a business account with and the banks costs that I should watch out for.
> 2. Is it better to have a seperate business a/c or just get my daily rate paid direct into my personal a/c.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give.


 
Why not just keep it simple? Work as a sole trader and get paid into your personal bank account.


----------



## Dunners (29 May 2007)

The Brian O'Kane website is www.startingabusinessinireland.com - extremely useful.  He also runs weekend boot camps which tackle all of the major issues and provide a great starting point for new setups.


----------



## ubiquitous (29 May 2007)

HotdogsFolks said:


> Why not just keep it simple? Work as a sole trader and get paid into your personal bank account.



Not very simple when it comes to accounts preparation and there is doubt over what is business and what is personal...


----------

